# Fox's 24 not in HD for KTVU 2-1 San Frascisco



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

I recorded 24 last night from San Francisco FOX station KTVU 2-1.

I looked horrible!

Did anyone else have trouble or get a good picture?

Thanks.

-William


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

William_K_F said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recorded 24 last night from San Francisco FOX station KTVU 2-1.
> 
> ...


In Reno, the 1st episode was in hd. Since then it has been regualr format. We get the SF Fox. Is that how it was over there?


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I only started watching Monday, so I don't know about prior episodes (How many prior ones were there this season?)

It did indeed look to be SD not HD, but titan TV lists at least next week as being HD.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

I just watched all 5 hours of this seasons 24. DVR'r on my 921 and recorded on my MYHD120 and it was indeed all in HD/5.1


----------

